# Been doing some studying



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

I been reading up on raising fatheads and it sounds pretty easy to do. But biggest drawback is expense of ponds. Seems like once their water hits 70 degrees they breed until water cools back down in fall. They are pretty hardy and can tolerate water that would kill other more delicate species.

What I have not been able to discern is. How big of pond I would need just to grow minnows for my own use. Everything else sounds pretty condusive. Reason I even think about it is all the local bait shops close in fall. Sure is a pain to drive to get bait. Nothing would beat having your own endless supply in your own backyard.

Will post more info if I can find out. Have enough land but pockets not deep enough for a big pond.


----------



## Toolman (Jun 8, 2004)

pp-Check this out:

http://www.aquarticles.com/articles/ponds/Tews_Fathead_Minnow.html

There's lots of info on the i-net on this topic.

Tim


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

OK, near as I can figure I need a pond about 30' X 70'. This would give me in the neighborhood of 20 pounds of minnows per year.

I need a maximum depth of 8' tapering toward shallow end. With a 4 foot deep shelf ( where depth permits ) around edge of pond. This is to place cover to encourage spawning.

Anyone have an idea what it would cost to excavate a pond this size ?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

The average rate of the estimates I received when I built mine was roughly 50 cents per square foot for 1/4 acre ponds and larger. That price was for 100% excavated 8' deep, core trench, overflow pipe installation and keeping the excavated dirt on the property. 

You'll have to establish if you have the proper soil type or if a liner will be used. 

A 30' wide pond 8' deep is not practical. The steepest recommended slope is 3:1 for banks because it's extremely difficult to wade out of steeper and they erode quickely. 3:1 is uncomfortable to walk around and it is dangerous to mow steeper. Even at 2:1 slopes you'll only reach 7.5'. Five feet should be deep enough to raise fatheads through Ohio's winters and would be much easier to seine. 3:1 slope and the much shallower depth would also reduce Cu.yds. moved and wouldn't effect carrying capacity much unless your planning a good aeration system. I also think that a 30'x30' pond would likely give you more minnows than you could use. 1 pair of fatheads could turn into thousands by the end of summer. For a bait pond, I would keep it free from structure to make it easier to catch them. For spawning substrate, you can staple cedar shakes to a rope and float it in the pond and the fatheads will spawn on the underside of them.


----------



## iwdavefish (Apr 30, 2004)

Anyone know if the same thing would work with golden shiners?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

It should work with shiners but they prefer to spawn on submerged weeds, especially grassy type vegetation. They get pretty big, 8-12", and would make great musky or shovelhead bait. 

With both species, population denisities would have to be kept in check without any predators


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Been interviewing a few excavator guys . A word to the wise here. Prices can vary substanially. In my case 5000.00 to 900.00. The guy that quoted 900.00 came highly recommended. The guy that bid around 5000.00 was not wearing a mask and I don't remember a gun. But then I am getting old.


----------

